# My husband the hunter....



## Gilda (Nov 1, 2011)

He didn't find this one in time and when he did find it ,there were coyotoes feasting..which didn't want to leave ! My opinion, a HUGE pack or maybe a bear also....the intestines were even gone ! Hope this doesn't gross anyone out....we eat the deer ,so it was a huge loss for us. PS Reminds me of a carcass you would see in Africa !


----------



## Wendy (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh my gosh....that's too funny! Great photo! :clap:

PS....I've eaten venison before and really liked it. Yum!


----------



## Gilda (Nov 1, 2011)

As you can see from hubby's face..he didn't think it was funny :wink:


----------



## Shiva (Nov 1, 2011)

Maybe there is enough left for deer soup!


----------



## bullsie (Nov 1, 2011)

Yep, coyotes. And that is how my lambs look.


----------



## Gilda (Nov 1, 2011)

bullsie said:


> Yep, coyotes. And that is how my lambs look.



Oh no..poor lambs !


----------



## Clark (Nov 1, 2011)

Surprised the foot pounds didn't roll it, with the girth of those tree trunks he's shooting.

:wink:


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 1, 2011)

the um, 'insides' would be gone first; the rest later. I think I would likely say 'it wasn't the deer I shot - where's the arrow wound?' and keep on hunting. after all, somebody else could have been bow hunting and shot this deer, or it had just been sick and captured by the pack

after all, I and others have lost a shot deer to other hunters, and you would keep on hunting after that; this doesn't seem much different (though maybe that is the plan, and it's just the dismay at having gotten a deer but having to go back out and do it over again  )


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 1, 2011)

Somebody was hungry -- and got fed!


----------



## Gilda (Nov 1, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> the um, 'insides' would be gone first; the rest later. I think I would likely say 'it wasn't the deer I shot - where's the arrow wound?' and keep on hunting. after all, somebody else could have been bow hunting and shot this deer, or it had just been sick and captured by the pack
> 
> after all, I and others have lost a shot deer to other hunters, and you would keep on hunting after that; this doesn't seem much different (though maybe that is the plan, and it's just the dismay at having gotten a deer but having to go back out and do it over again  )



Hubby heard the arrow hit with a thud,and saw her jump/flinch so he knows it was his kill..she just didn't fall quickly like his previous kills. He didn't find her before it got dark. He even went back to where he was hunting and took a light and luminol (to find blood) to look for her. but to no avail.
There is a wound hole in the carcass you can't see in the picture. He will be in the woods again in the morning and for many more times as long as season is open.
It is a challenge to bow hunt....a lot more skill /technique required than hunting with a gun , and he enjoys the challenge. 

I had no idea coyotes could do that to a carcass is why I posted the picture. I feel for the farmers that lose livestock to these animals.
PS after deer season is over....coyotes look out !!!!!!


----------



## gonewild (Nov 1, 2011)

Coyotes need to eat too!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 1, 2011)

there are lots of woodchucks, and those pesky beavers that continually dam up bogs and fens killing lots of native orchids


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 1, 2011)

Well, you still have the tongue and cheeks! Brains too, if your not afraid of prion diseases.....Too bad...I love venison.


----------



## Clark (Nov 2, 2011)

In my experience, the archers had the upper hand, year over year.
Without a physical disability, manufactured bows and arrows are extremely effective.
My statements are in regards to whitetail deer.


----------



## bullsie (Nov 2, 2011)

It only takes a pack of coyotes a few minutes to devour a 100 pound animal. Gilda, your Honey would have had to have found his deer within a very short time frame. We are getting reports of deer hunters having to fight to get their deer from coyotes.

For me, my sheep put meat in my freezer, breeding stock for the future, and pay my taxes. Not this year. And I have the expense of keeping what I have safe. It's gotten very messy for farmers. And very few options for controling these predators.

Try to remember, that we have orchids today because beavers made bogs hundred of years ago. They turn lush forest areas, killing trees, into lakes that feed the underground water reserviors. Eventually they abandon these sites and move on. Leaves the lakes to turn to swamps and eventually lush pastures. Each step of the way everyone benefited at one time or another. If that orchid is in an area the beaver likes. That means the beaver of the past provided a place for the orchid you enjoy today. In 'their' native environment, even coyotes have a niche.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 2, 2011)

yes yes, bogs and beavers... I only see the wetlands that are flooded by them including the orchids that aren't found in our state anymore (but I do have to admit that many spots were destroyed by the pesky chainsaws and bull dozers)

there isn't a very open season on coyotes in pennsylvania? I think I had heard about hunters in ny depleting coyote populations over a wide time frame. also, would guard dogs help protect the sheep? i've heard of them being used in some areas and staying with the sheep


----------



## Gilda (Nov 2, 2011)

In this area, it is open season *anytime* on coyotes. No enemies except man.... 
There use to be quite a few rabbits around....we see one occasionally now here at the house. 

One coyote did not want to leave the kill when hubby found it. One ran away when he approached. 

I have heard reports of them being a danger to small children..of course cats and small dogs are at great risk as well. 
They are getting to be a problem all over the US.

Bullsie, I admire your thoughts about them since they cause problems for you .


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 2, 2011)

unfortunately I think they are meeting the population curve of the deer, and since there are many more deer around suburban areas where people can't hunt and there are less people hunting deer, there are more of them. ... and like you say, they have nothing after them except humans in the east. the more they get used to being around people the more problems they will cause. I even saw one along the state thruway a month or so ago between villages along the city of syracuse. nobody can hunt them in city/village areas just like the deer can't be hunted


----------



## Dido (Nov 3, 2011)

:evil:I will think on you when I go to my mother in law today. 
We will get some nice dear stek she told us......
I am really happy about the thought....:evil:


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 3, 2011)

i've seen them walking down streets in providence


----------



## Gilda (Nov 3, 2011)

likespaphs said:


> i've seen them walking down streets in providence



 Oh my !


----------

